# Can you list the foods that you eat ?



## Vieope (Apr 12, 2004)

_ Thanks  _


----------



## tackle (Apr 12, 2004)

I'd like to hear what people are eating as well.  Currently I eat sensibly (no fast food, no junk food, more fruits/veggies, less red meat), but obviously not sensibly enough to get my bf % down!

For snacking, are dried fruits a good choice?

Thanks!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 12, 2004)

Dried fruit.....


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 12, 2004)

Btw, what part of northern cali? I lived in the East Bay for 9 years and am from Sacramento.


----------



## tackle (Apr 12, 2004)

What's so bad about dried fruit?!

I'm in Silicon Valley, south bay area.  Not a bad place to live, eh?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2004)

chicken, turkey, fish, sweet potato, green beans, spinach, sf. jello, lettuce, tomato, cuccumbers, shrooms, onions, shitload of eggs, diet coke, water, rice (but not too often), water, once in a blue moon  sirloin steak


----------



## Vieope (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## Willdebeast (Apr 12, 2004)

this is my food for this week;

oatmeal 
sweet potatos
whole wheat bread

pears
bannanas
spinach
strawberries (for oatmeal)

chicken breast 
steak
tuna
egg whites
no fat plain yogurt
whey
skim milk

peanut butter
almonds

and last night I had a large pizza with a whole wheat crust topped with triple chicken.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh....I forgot oatmeal or cream of wheat.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 12, 2004)

Ton's of chicken breast, buckets of eggs, crates of tuna, mounds of spinach, lettuces of all varieties, onions, brown rice by the 10 lb. bags, barrels of water, too much ground turkey and I still love it all.  Oh and a Hershey Kiss today make that 2.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 12, 2004)

How could I forget the vats of cottage cheese.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 12, 2004)

Chicken
Steak
Tuna
Brown Rice
Veggies
Oats
Eggs
Whey
water
D. soda
FF CC
Nat PB
Apples/Pears
Orbitz


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 12, 2004)

Cottage cheese, extra lean beef, egg whites, peanut butter, fibrous veggies, romaine, spinach, broccoli, cauliflower, peppers, onions, chicken, extra lean ground trukey, shrimp, halibut, salmon, orange roughy, tilapia, tuna fish, mushrooms, whey protein, whey/casein blend protein, celery, brussel sprouts, green beans, around 1.5 gallons of water a day, l/c tortillas...the list goes on and on.


----------



## Akateros (Apr 13, 2004)

Chicken breast, turkey breast, fish of the frozen nature (chiefly cod, haddock, tilapia, ocean perch, salmon, yellowfin tuna), shrimp, scallops, fish of the low-sodium canned tuna nature, occasional tin of sardines in water, bison when I can afford it. Egg substitute and whites to a ridiculous degree. Cottage cheese normally; not now though. Quark cheese, low-fat cheeses, genuine Parmesan (in very small doses). Whey protein.

Veggies. I started to list them but it got ridiculous. Lots of veggies.

Apples, grapefruit, strawberries, mixed frozen berries, occasional banana, kiwi. Lemon and lime, mostly as perks in other things.

Beans and lentils of the dried nature (cooked, of course), including chickpeas, black beans, blackeyed peas, navy beans, ful, lima beans, kidney beans white and red.... Grains, chiefly brown rice (short grain or basmati), oatmeal (flakes or steelcut), barley (pot), quinoa, amaranth, teff, millet, rye. Ezekiel bread. Normally, organic whole wheat flour, rye flour, oat flour.

Flaxseed (ground), Udo's oil, almond butter and almonds, walnuts, hazelnuts, sesame seeds, cashews/cashew butter. Occasionally peanut butter.

Dark chocolate, normally. Low-fat Cool Whip. Splenda and stevia. A cupboard full of spices. A lot of hot peppers and hot pepper sauces. Various extracts, vanilla, butter, almond... Rather too much Splenda-sweetened syrup. Garlic, onions, leeks, green onions in quantity.

Anything else that catches my fancy, occasionally.


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 13, 2004)

Chicken breast, boiled
Eye of round steak, broiled
Whey/egg albumen blend
Spinach
Romaine
Broccoli
Oat bran
Old-fashioned oatmeal
Brown rice
Brown basmati
Wild rice
Sweet potatoes
Kasha
Fish oil caps
Natural peanut butter
Apples
Strawberries
Blueberries
Splenda

That's seriously all the food I eat. It used to be simpler than that before I went on carb cycling and added certain things, too, haha.

Akateros, Quark is GREAT! Completely owns cottage cheese. 

Oh, and I don't drink anything other than water.

Peace.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 13, 2004)

_ more, more .. 
Don´t be lazy and list your food.  _


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 13, 2004)

this weeks list looks like this:

eggs
egg whites
protein powder
chicken breast
ground sirloin
tuna
oatmeal
yams
brown rice
celery
cucumber
mixed salad greens
apple
pear

that's about it.


----------



## Var (Apr 13, 2004)

Turkey
Boneless Chicken Breast
Lean Beef
Venison
Brown Rice
Oatmeal
Fish
Veggies
Fruit
Cottage Cheese
Cheese
Pasta (when bulking)
Sushi (as often as possible)
Fiber One Cereal
Medifast MRP
ON Whey
Sweet Potatoes

(I'm sure I'm forgetting a lot)


----------



## Vieope (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## Monolith (Apr 13, 2004)

I think i have the sparsest list...

Chicken
Tuna
Brown rice
Apples
Broccoli
Can't forget the salsa...

Although i did finally buy s'more sweet potato's a couple days ago.


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Apr 13, 2004)

*Meat:* 
Beef
Lamb
Rabbit
Steak

*Fish* 
All types - love fish boiled or steamed

*Vegetables And Fruit* 
Near enough all kinds in large quantities

*Fluids* 
Strictly water but at weekends gotta admit to a dram (or a few) of Scotch


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 13, 2004)

for protein
egg whites
occaisonal whole egg
lean deli ham(sorry i like my eggs with a little meat in it)
egg beaters
99% lean chicken breast
lean ground turkey
lean turkey breast
canned albacore
canned salmon
ff cottage cheese
turkey burgers
once a month i might have some sirloin steak but i never acquired a taste for it too much

Carbs-starchy
sweet potatoes
brown rice
beans(all types, nothin beats beans and rice)
oatmeal(lots of it)
whole wheat pitas
occaisionally corn tortillas
some fiber one on top of my oatmeal
pasta maybe once a week or so
sometimes some corn kernels(post workout)
occaisonal cream of wheat

Fruits
an apple or pear per day
a banana post workout

Veggies
salsa
celery
onions
brussel sprouts(it;s disgusting how much i love these things)
spaghetti squash( this stuff is awesome
cucumbers
prepacked iceburg lettuce salad
baby spinach
broccoli
carrots
tomatoes(i love my tomatoes)
frozen stir fry veggies

fats
newmans own ligth balsamic vinagerette
walnuts
almonds
natty pb or almond butter

drinks
water
milk - nonfat

condiments/sauces
ketchup(not much)
hot sauce( a ton)
mustard( prefer spicy brown)
salsa
some tomato sauce
cajun seasoning( greatest stuff on earth
mrs dash( spicy, italiano)
srirachi hot chili sauce( second greatest stuff on earth
soy sauce
 and i think that is about it


----------



## Vieope (Apr 13, 2004)

_ nice  _


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 13, 2004)

i'm trying to think if i left anything out, i don't like eating the same exact thing over and over i always like to mix up what i eat


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 13, 2004)

ah sugar free syrup to sprinkle a little on my oatmeal in da mornin


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Apr 13, 2004)

Forgot to mention i eat a lot of chicken, turkey, game etc


----------



## pinkinthemiddle (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> How could I forget the vats of cottage cheese.



*First post* 

Would it be okay to eat one can of tuna mixed with a container of cottage cheese for breakfast/lunch or dinner?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2004)

everything and anything.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 19, 2004)

egg whites
whole eggs
olive oil
bananas
old fashioned oatmeal
whole wheat bread
turkey breast
chicken breast
apples
olives
whey protein
tuna
salmon
eye of round steak
96% lean ground beef
broccoli
snap green beans
carrots
brown rice
natural peanut butter
fish oil
skim milk
water
swiss cheese
MetRX protein bars (I know, I know)


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't drink any kind of soda at all... I quit that bad habbit a year ago and it feels great when i'm drinking water and everyone is drinking pop when watching monday night football


----------



## timt (Oct 6, 2004)

chicken, tuna, brocolli, cottage cheese, turkey, green beens, spinach, spam, and pizza. drink water, V8, beer, rum and diets.
Snack on protein bars and rtd shakes


----------



## Lurker (Oct 6, 2004)

This week (Oct 4-8)
Protein:
Cod, sole, tuna, turkey, roast beef, eggs, steak, chicken

Complex Carbs:
oatmeal, corn, peas, whole wheat tortillas, sweet potatoes, potatoes, carrots

Veggies:
brussel sprouts, spinach, broccoli, cauliflower, onions, green peppers, green beans

Fruits:
white grapes, oranges, golden delicious apples, bartlett pears

Dairy:
skim milk, laughing cow, mozerella

Fats:
butter, olive oil

Other:
garlic, cinnamon, onion powder, Splenda, vanilla, All spice, brown mustard

Working nights, my variety sucks but all my meals are easily frozen and put together.


----------

